# Advisory Board Survey on NRs Waterfowl Caps results



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Dist.1 Merle Jost ,Williston Vote No Cap
Survey Results Yes Cap 69% 20K or less 100%

Dist.2 Gary Melby,Minot Vote No Cap
Survey Results Yes Cap 71% 20K or less 69% 25K or less 85%

Dist.3 Barb Ash, Devils Lake Vote No Cap
Survey Results No Cao 69%

Dist.4 Richard Price, Grand Forks Vote Yes Caps 22 or 25K?
Survey Results Yes Cap 71% 20K or less 73% 25K 85%

Dist.5 Ken Toop,Fargo Vote Yes Cap 25K
Survey ResultsYes Cap88% 20K or less 87% 25K or less 98%

Dist.6 Rita Greer,Medina Vote Yes Caps 22K
Survey Results Yes Caps57% 20K or less 67% 25K or less 74%

Dist.7 Duane Schatz,Bismarck Vote Yes Caps 22 or 25K ?
Survey Results Yes Caps 20K or less74% 25K or less 84%

Dist.8 Jeff Jeffers,Mott No Vote
Survey Results No Cap 100

There you have it.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry did not put % survey results Dist.7 Yes caps 72%


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Wow. I didn't realize how poorly represented the public was. It appears the Advisory Board meetings were a waste of time, since none of the input had any impact on the decision.

Hoeven really wasted a lot of money (including 1000's of hours of time...time is money). That money could've been put to better use instead of creating a false illusion to the public.

It will truly hurt him come election time. He proves time and time again that he can't be trusted.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

After listening to mark m. on 790 today, I couldn't believe the advisory board members didn't listen to the public when it came time to vote! Why have the meetings? They aren't even using the data and information generated in the meetings. We must keep the pressure on our politcians!


----------

